# Models Of Cwc Bikes???



## CrazyDave (Apr 27, 2016)

Could anyone tell/link me to a list of bikes CWC made?/years? Such as roadmaster, western flyer, hiawatha, etc.  Any good books or comprehensive sources of info?  I got the CWC bug bad....thanks in advance.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 29, 2016)

Unfortunately the zen master of CWC (Phil Marshall) no longer participates in this forum and there are no books on the marque that I'm aware of. I suggest some searches here for RMS37 which was Phils username. He put together some very informative posts. V/r Shawn


----------



## bentwoody66 (Apr 29, 2016)

Missed severely


----------



## Jarod24 (Apr 29, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Unfortunately the zen master of CWC (Phil Marshall) no longer participates in this forum and there are no books on the marque that I'm aware of. I suggest some searches here for RMS37 which was Phils username. He put together some very informative posts. V/r Shawn



Yeah I've read some old threads with great info from him. Why is he not on here anymore?


----------



## ratina (Apr 29, 2016)

I used to follow Phil's threads, it's a huge loss to the community that he is not here anymore. I was away for a while when it happened, so I don't know the reason. 

That being said, I own around 20 CWC bikes myself, and would love to help put this list together.


----------



## CrazyDave (Apr 29, 2016)

I don't know much, but would help however i could...







ratina said:


> I used to follow Phil's threads, it's a huge loss to the community that he is not here anymore. I was away for a while when it happened, so I don't know the reason.
> 
> That being said, I own around 20 CWC bikes myself, and would love to help put this list together.


----------



## jpromo (Apr 30, 2016)

CWC is a beast all its own. The first bikes were made in late 1934 for the '35 model year then they were bought by Shelby in '55 or so and dissolved around 1957. The years in between remain clouded in mystery and speculation. Roadmaster was their house brand name from the start. Other names will have been hardware or department stores that used CWC as a manufacturer for their brand. These stores did not always exclusively use CWC as a supplier though.

Hiawatha was the branding for Gambles department store. Hawthorne was Montgomery Ward. Western Flyer - Western Auto. CWC supplied to many of these brand for most of their lifespan, but I don't know of a definitive list if there is one.


----------



## CrazyDave (Apr 30, 2016)

jpromo said:


> CWC is a beast all its own. The first bikes were made in late 1934 for the '35 model year then they were bought by Shelby in '55 or so and dissolved around 1957. The years in between remain clouded in mystery and speculation. Roadmaster was their house brand name from the start. Other names will have been hardware or department stores that used CWC as a manufacturer for their brand. These stores did not always exclusively use CWC as a supplier though.




CrazyDave says:
Hmm, I thought they made bikes in 35 for the first model year of 36 and were bought by AMF?  I guess there is a cloud of mystery....

On a side note I did read through 1/5th of Phil's posts (will get to the rest) He shoulda been a writer...lol...What a great dude, whoever pissed him off I hope they have swung from a tall tree....great wealth of knowledge and humor and a true Gentleman...thanks for the tip guys.


----------



## Boris (Apr 30, 2016)

My notes* say Cleveland Welding was purchased by AMF in April of 1951.

*from a very reliable source


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 30, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> My notes* say Cleveland Welding was purchased by AMF in April of 1951.
> 
> *from a very reliable source




*From WIKI*

_In 1950, after purchasing the __Roadmaster__ line of children's and youth bicycles from the Cleveland Welding Company, American Machine and Foundry entered the bicycle manufacturing business with its newly formed AMF Wheel Goods Division. In 1953, after a prolonged labor strike, AMF moved bicycle manufacturing from a __UAW__-organized plant in __Cleveland__, Ohio to a new facility in __Little Rock__, Arkansas.__[17]__ The new plant was heavily automated and featured more than a mile of part conveyor belts in six separate systems, including an __electrostatic__ induction painting operation.__[18]_
_
Taking advantage of the increase in its target markets in the aftermath of the baby boom, AMF was able to diversify its product line, adding exercise equipment under the brand name Vitamaster in 1950. As demand for bicycles continued to expand, the company needed a new manufacturing facility to keep up with demand. In 1962, the company moved its operations to __Olney, Illinois__, where it built a new factory on a 122-acre (0.49 km2) site that would remain the company's principal bicycle manufacturing location into the 1990s._


----------



## Boris (Apr 30, 2016)

Thank you for that info. I wish my source were still on this site so he could weigh in on it.


----------



## OhioJones (Apr 30, 2016)

I have spent many hours reading and rereading posts by Phil. Talk about a wealth of knowledge. Guys like him are a rare breed. Shame he is no longer active here.


----------



## Jarod24 (Apr 30, 2016)

jpromo said:


> CWC is a beast all its own. The first bikes were made in late 1934 for the '35 model year then they were bought by Shelby in '55 or so and dissolved around 1957. The years in between remain clouded in mystery and speculation. Roadmaster was their house brand name from the start. Other names will have been hardware or department stores that used CWC as a manufacturer for their brand. These stores did not always exclusively use CWC as a supplier though.
> 
> Hiawatha was the branding for Gambles department store. Hawthorne was Montgomery Ward. Western Flyer - Western Auto. CWC supplied to many of these brand for most of their lifespan, but I don't know of a definitive list if there is one.




Very well said


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 1, 2016)

AMF also bought Shelby, I believe around 53-4.


----------



## CWCMAN (May 4, 2016)

Jpromo, where did that info come from. Seems incorrect to me.

From what I have read and understood, CWC got into the bike business in 1935 and sold bikes for the 1936 model year.

It was AMF  that bought out CWC and Shelby in the early 1950's


----------



## Freqman1 (May 4, 2016)

I believe it was 1953 that AMF bought CWC. They also bought Shelby in '53 from Gambles who owned the company for only a few months in '53 (Polizzi, 2005, pp ii). V/r Shawn


----------



## ratina (May 6, 2016)

Correct, they started in 35 for the 36 model year.


----------



## Wayne Adam (May 6, 2016)

NOS 1954 CWC/AMF/Shelby.
Here are some pictures of my NOS 1954 AMF/CWC Roadmaster Luxury Liner. This bike was stored since new and has never been used.
It was found at an estate sale a few years ago in PA. It still has the original tires on it also.
As you can see, it is a CWC Roadmaster, but has the Shelby Chain ring. A perfect example of the united companies.
Phil also told me that this was the first year that the Roadmaster balloon bike had middleweight fenders and tires........Wayne


----------



## ratina (May 6, 2016)

Do you have a picture of the serial number? I haven't seen that frame used before the end of 1954.


----------



## Wayne Adam (May 6, 2016)

I really do think it is actually a 1954, see what you can find out. Here is a picture of the serial  number....Wayne


----------



## Wayne Adam (May 6, 2016)

Here are a few pictures of my 1940 CWC badged as a Fleet Wing.


----------



## ratina (May 7, 2016)

Interesting, I've never seen an F stamped to the right. For the year of the bike it should have 53Cw, 54Cw, etc after the serial number.


----------



## Wayne Adam (May 8, 2016)

ratina,
    It's not only the serial number that is interesting, also, I have never seen another Roadmaster with the unique recessed/sculpted fenders ends.
recessed to two depths and accented in blue & white. I often wondered if this could have been a prototype.


----------



## Oilit (Dec 21, 2020)

Wayne Adam said:


> Here are a few pictures of my 1940 CWC badged as a Fleet Wing.
> 
> View attachment 313906
> 
> ...



Two very nice bikes! That Luxury Liner is unbelievable! I think the "F" is for 1956.


----------

